# Lawn tractor shortage ?



## markfnc (Sep 16, 2003)

I just noticed in the past 2 weeks both my nearby Lowes have no lawn tractors. They have both moved grills into the areas lawn tractors were set up, none inside or outside. 
I know, being in the Const. industry, that there are shortages or long lead times an many items. Due to a chip shortage its also hurting ford and gm on getting vehicles out of the factories. Does anyone know has it been reported that there is a lawn tractor shortage?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

There is a shortage of just about everything!


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

pogobill said:


> There is a shortage of just about everything!


Other than stupid.... We're pretty much right back to knee deep in stupid, just like we're all used to seeing. There for a while I thought we were in trouble, but the quarantine was just hiding it (other than the usual family stuff). This is MISSISSIPPI, we may have been running a little short, but we damn shore ain't ever gonna run slap dab out


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

markfnc said:


> I just noticed in the past 2 weeks both my nearby Lowes have no lawn tractors. They have both moved grills into the areas lawn tractors were set up, none inside or outside.
> I know, being in the Const. industry, that there are shortages or long lead times an many items. Due to a chip shortage its also hurting ford and gm on getting vehicles out of the factories. Does anyone know has it been reported that there is a lawn tractor shortage?


B+S are in bankruptcy re-org. Their brand is Snapper. Still making product as fast as they can. 
Riding Lawn Mowers & Tractors | Snapper 

Husqvarna has EXITED the lawn tractor business totally. They made several brand names in the industry too, including Sears Craftsman. 

MTD was recently acquired by S-B+D. Details to finish out by Q4. MTD is the largest. 

Toro / Exmark / Ventrac / LawnBoy are still going. 

There is a shift in the industry and in certain areas of the country and on the globe, electric mowers will be the dominate in the industry. With that said, there has been a HUGE explosion of people dis-satisfied with the direct that the SCUT tractor market grew until no units became available as demand overpowered the supply chain. 

Lawn tractors are not 'chipped' like we understand by technology. And the older tractors from the 80s and up are now sold at a premium before the 'chips' were added. 

Metals, wood and food all are on the steep rise.


----------



## prettyferrets (8 mo ago)

bmaverick said:


> B+S are in bankruptcy re-org. Their brand is Snapper. Still making product as fast as they can.
> Riding Lawn Mowers & Tractors | Snapper
> 
> Husqvarna has EXITED the lawn tractor business totally. They made several brand names in the industry too, including Sears Craftsman.
> ...


FYI, HUSQVARNA, DID NOT GO OUT OF THE LAWN TRACTOR BUSINESS, THAT WAS ONLY A RUMOR, CREATED BY BRIGGS INITIAL REFUSAL TO SUPPLY ENGINES, WHICH THE COURTS ORDERED THEM TO DO, WE ALSO SELL CUB CADET (MTD/SBD), WHOS SUPPLY PERFORMANCE IS CONSIDERABLY WORSE THAN HUSQVARNA, HUSKY MET 75% OF OUR ORDER GOAL, CUB WAS MAYBE 30%, MUCH WORSE THAN LAST YEAR, UNDER THE NEW STANLEY MANAGEMENT, CUB, IS NOT HONORING DEALER COMITTMENTS, AND FEEDING HEAVILY TO THE BOX STORES


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

prettyferrets said:


> FYI, HUSQVARNA, DID NOT GO OUT OF THE LAWN TRACTOR BUSINESS, THAT WAS ONLY A RUMOR, CREATED BY BRIGGS INITIAL REFUSAL TO SUPPLY ENGINES, WHICH THE COURTS ORDERED THEM TO DO, WE ALSO SELL CUB CADET (MTD/SBD), WHOS SUPPLY PERFORMANCE IS CONSIDERABLY WORSE THAN HUSQVARNA, HUSKY MET 75% OF OUR ORDER GOAL, CUB WAS MAYBE 30%, MUCH WORSE THAN LAST YEAR, UNDER THE NEW STANLEY MANAGEMENT, CUB, IS NOT HONORING DEALER COMITTMENTS, AND FEEDING HEAVILY TO THE BOX STORES


Best to go to the source at Husqvarna. 

Further information about restructuring measures related to Consumer Brands Division and third quarter 2018 operating income | Husqvarna Group

_"Husqvarna Group will *exit* certain low-margin *petrol-powered product segments* in the underperforming Consumer Brands Division and *instead focus on strengths* in premium offerings under the core brands of Husqvarna and Gardena. The exit is an important step to enable more focus *on profitable growth areas such as robotic lawnmowers, digitization and technology for battery powered products.* " _


----------

